# Orient Ray... Should I Get One?



## ncp103 (Oct 25, 2013)

HI everyone, I'm new to all this,

I've been doing a lot of research on watches in the Â£100-Â£300 bracket and the Orient Mako/Ray keeps cropping up as a really well made good value watch. I think it looks great and love the fact that it's also an automatic.

I live in the UK and I've found a couple of sources to buy the watch from... my only worry is that I will struggle to keep the watch maintained as there're no official dealers for Orient in the UK. Can anyone with experience of owning an Orient watch in the UK advise whether it's a good idea or not to buy over here? And whether there're any specialists in the UK that can work on these watches?

Thanks in advance


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi

It's a watch much like millions of others, there a great piece and very reliable but can be serviced anywhere that looks after watches


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Orients have a good reputation for making reliable, good quality watches. Lots of fans on here, me included (I've had a Mako XL and a classic auto dress watch). As badshot says, they can be serviced or repaired by any competent watchmaker, including our host Roy. I can recommend Creation Watches (based out of Singapore) to buy from, as their prices are very keen, and their service is very fast. I've never had a problem, but be aware that your warranty is with them, and you will have to send the watch back to Singapore if it develops a fault. That said, I've had 5 from them with no trouble at all. You should be liable for customs, but they lable their parcels in a way that avoids drawing attention (I've never been nabbed).

Or you could always keep an eye on the sales section for a used one, they come along quite frequently (there's actually a blue mako on now, but it may be sold already). You'll gave to get to 50 posts first though (and avoid speedposting- it's kind of frowned upon here!)

HTH,

Alex.


----------



## ncp103 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, that certainly puts my mind at ease!

I came across this german based supplier here: http://www.orientuhren.de/orient-automatic-em65008b-p-416.html

Their offering modified Mako's and Ray's with a sapphire face and uprated lume which looks interesting... as it's EU there shouldn't be any customs issues either.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got an orange Orient Mako XL and it's a beauty. Timekeeping is spot on, and as an introduction to auto watches it has been ideal for me (I have got 20+ quartz watches in my collection). There are plenty of other Orient owners on here, and nobody seems to have a bad word to say about them.


----------



## ncp103 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok so this is what I'm looking to get...

http://www.orientuhren.de/orient-automatic-em65008bslsapphire-p-560.html

the standard Ray has been modded with a sapphire face and has better lume apparently. Is it worth the extra 110EUR they're asking for?

Also, has anyone had experience in buying from this seller?

Many Thanks


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i love my orange faced xl as its a nice big chunk of watch that seems bombproof, enjoy whichever one you buy :thumbup:


----------

